# Weekly competition 2008-23



## AvGalen (Jun 4, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (bigcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 D2 L' D2 R' U' L D2 B2 L B2 R' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 L B' L' D' L2 D2 R B
*2. *F' D2 F2 D2 R D B2 U2 R2 F U' L' B2 L U F' R' D' R2 B' U L' U' F' R'
*3. *B' L2 D' F D2 L B D2 R F U' R2 F' U' L2 D R' B' U2 F U F L2 B' L
*4. *U R2 U2 F D' L' D' L2 D' L2 U' F D L2 F' U' L B D B2 D' F D' B' D'
*5. *D B U' L B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F' R B L2 F2 U' R' U R U B2 L' D2 B R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F' U2 L D F U2 R' D2 (21f) 
*2. *R B2 R B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 B F' R U' L' U2 L' F' D' B F' (21f) 
*3. *L B2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 L B2 R' U' L R D L' U2 B U R (21f) 
*4. *B2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 F' U' R B' R2 B2 L (19f) 
*5. *U2 L B2 R D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' U' L' B' L R' F D' B' D L R2 (21f) 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' B R2 B' D Uw' R2 Fw Uw F' D Uw2 U2 Fw L D Uw U' B' Fw F' U Rw D Uw' U L' Rw' Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D B' U2 L Rw' B D2 Rw'
*2. *B Rw2 U2 B Rw2 F D' L U Fw2 Rw2 R F2 D F L Rw R Uw2 Rw' D2 Rw2 F Rw B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B D' B Fw2 Rw U2 L2 F' Rw D
*3. *Fw R2 D' U2 L2 R2 Fw2 D Uw U2 Fw L' F2 D' Uw' U2 R B2 Fw2 F' L2 D' Uw' U Rw U' B D' Uw B L Rw R' D2 U Rw' D Uw2 U2 Fw'
*4. *U2 L' B2 Fw' L R2 D2 Rw' R B2 Fw F' Uw B2 R2 D2 Uw U B Fw F2 L' Fw2 D' U F2 L' F L2 Rw' Uw L' R' B2 Fw F2 D' Uw U B
*5. *D2 B2 Uw' Fw Rw R' F D Uw2 U' B Uw U2 F2 D2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 B' Fw' F' U2 R2 D Uw2 U' R' D Fw F2 D B2 Fw2 F' D Rw' R2 B2 Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Rw Bw2 R Uw Lw' Fw' Dw2 U' L2 B2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Uw R2 U2 Bw L Lw2 Uw Rw F' R U' Lw' D2 Dw U L' Fw2 L B' Bw Fw F2 L' R' F' Lw' U Bw' D' R' Dw' Lw D Dw Lw' R' D Bw' U2 Bw2 Fw F' D' R Dw' U2
*2. *B L Uw2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw Bw' F' Uw' Bw2 Lw D2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw' R' U2 B2 D' Dw' Uw' U2 R2 B2 Lw' D' U' B2 Bw' Fw D Uw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F L U' Bw Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 B U L Dw' Rw' Fw' R2 D2 Uw' R' Dw' Rw D2 Uw2 Fw
*3. *B' Fw' U2 Bw' Uw' B Fw L R' Dw2 Uw' U Rw' D2 Uw2 B' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw Uw' R2 B' Dw Lw' R' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 D L2 Lw' Uw2 U B2 Fw Uw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 D' Fw U' L2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Dw' Uw' R' Bw Uw R' B Dw Lw' D Fw2
*4. *B' Dw' Uw2 Lw B2 R' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Dw' U R D Lw B2 D2 L2 Fw Rw Dw' Uw2 Rw R2 F' Lw D R' F' Rw' Uw' B2 Rw B2 F Lw2 Bw' Lw' D L D L F2 Rw R Bw2 R D' Lw' U' L' D' Bw2 F2 R2 B' Dw Bw Fw2
*5. *B' D Rw U2 Bw2 U B2 Bw' Fw Dw' Uw' F' D' Dw Uw' R Uw' R D2 B' F Rw2 F' R' F' Uw R D2 Uw U2 Bw' Fw' F' U' Lw' B' L' U2 L' B2 L2 Lw Rw' U L' B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw U Fw R2 B2 Fw' Dw L' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Rw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' B' U' R' F' U' B' L D' R' D L D2 R' F D L F2 U' L' F2 D F R'
*2. *D L U2 F2 D' L U B L D R2 B' U2 R F L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R' U2 R F' D
*3. *R' F' D' B2 R' U R2 U L' D2 L' F L F2 U2 F L2 D2 B D R F R2 D' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' U' B2 R B' F2 U' B2 U F R' U' F R U2 (21f) 
*2. *R2 U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B2 L F' L F R' D B2 R D' B' D' R2 (21f) 
*3. *F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R D2 L2 F' R2 U' L' B L D' B' F' D' F (20f) 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw U' B Fw D Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw Rw B Fw2 R' Uw' B Fw F D Uw L2 Rw' R B2 D' Uw L' R F2 D' R' F D' U' Fw D Fw' L2 Rw R2
*2. *Uw2 F L' D' Uw U2 B2 U2 B' F Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw' U2 F D' F2 R Fw' F2 D Uw2 U' Rw' F2 R F' Uw' L2 Rw R F Uw U2 B Fw2 L' R2 Uw2
*3. *Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 R D L Rw' Uw' L' Rw B' R2 Uw2 Fw Uw B' Fw' L2 Uw' L' D Uw' U' Rw' F Uw2 Fw D' B2 Fw' F D' R' B F2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' R' B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw U' Lw' R' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 D L' B' D Fw Dw B2 F2 Lw' Dw R' Bw Fw2 F2 U L2 Dw Bw2 Fw2 F2 D R' B2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 L2 Lw Rw' R2 D Uw2 R' Bw L' Dw' Rw' Fw' Rw'
*2. *L Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 L U2 Fw' R' Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R' Uw' Bw' R2 D' Fw L R2 Bw' F' L2 U Rw Bw' F R2 F2 Lw' B F Dw F2 Dw R' D Uw2 Rw Bw' Rw Bw' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 U2 F' Dw' Fw F D2 Lw Rw Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw
*3. *B Dw2 L2 B' Bw' Fw2 F L2 B Fw D2 R2 Bw L' D' B' Bw2 Fw2 F' U R F' D' Dw2 Fw2 D Dw' U2 B Bw' F Rw' Bw F' Uw' U' B Lw R' F2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 B Lw' U F2 L2 F' D2 F' U Fw D2 Dw' U2 Fw' L' Rw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 D L' R U' L2 B' D2 U F R' (19f) 
*2. *L2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B U2 F' D2 F D B D F2 R F' (20f) 
*3. *R B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' R' D2 F D2 F' U2 L D F2 (21f) 
*4. *R2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L B2 D' L' D' F2 U' L F' R' (20f) 
*5. *L D2 R U2 B2 R U2 F2 L2 R' D' L' R' U' B F D' R' F2 D2 U (21f) 
*6. *D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' R' D2 B2 R2 B U2 F' R B' R2 D L B2 U2 R' (21f) 
*7. *B2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' R2 F L2 R2 U B' U R D2 F2 U' F2 (21f) 
*8. *B R2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 F' D' B' U2 L R F D2 (21f) 
*9. *R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F D2 F D2 F D R2 U2 F D R2 B' F R F D' (21f) 
*10. *B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 D L R (21f) 
*11. *F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U' F L' B L' U' L R2 B2 (21f) 
*12. *U2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U2 L R2 D R B2 L2 D' L U B U F D' F' (21f) 
*13. *U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F L' F2 R2 B' D F' U L2 F L' (21f) 
*14. *U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D R' D' F' U2 R2 D2 U L' F D (20f) 
*15. *L' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 F L2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R' B U2 R2 (21f) 
*16. *R2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' B L' R F2 R B' L' D' L' F2 (21f) 
*17. *U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 R2 U L2 F' D U' B F' D' R' B2 U2 L2 (21f) 
*18. *R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 D B2 L' U R' F2 L' F U B' U2 L' (21f) 
*19. *D L2 D L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' D2 L' U2 L U2 B D2 F D' R' (21f) 
*20. *L F2 R D2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' D' U L' R U F D' B2 (21f) 
*21. *L2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F U' F' D' L' D' F L' D2 R' U (21f) 
*22. *F2 L F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' B' L B U R2 B L' R' B' F' (20f) 
*23. *D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 B F2 L D2 F' L2 R D F' (21f) 
*24. *B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D2 B L2 D B2 R' U B' R B' (18f) 
*25. *L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F' L F L2 B U' F' R D B L2 (21f) 
*26. *F2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D B2 F' U B' U L2 U R U' (21f) 
*27. *R2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 D L' F' U F' R2 U2 L' F' (21f) 
*28. *D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 D' B' D B2 L F' L R' B' D L2 B (21f) 
*29. *R2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L' U R2 D2 B' F R' F D2 U' (21f) 
*30. *L U2 R' D2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B L F' L' F D' L U B' L R2 F2 (21f) 
*31. *B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 L D F2 U2 B' U R F2 U2 R F' U (21f) 
*32. *U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 R D' F D' R' U' L U2 L' U2 F' (20f) 
*33. *R F2 L' U2 L D2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' F U' B U2 B' R2 B L U2 B' (21f) 
*34. *B2 L B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R' F' U' B' U' B2 F R F2 L' F U (21f) 
*35. *F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 F' R2 F L' F D' F' U B U' R' B' D2 (21f) 
*36. *B2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D L' F R U F2 D F D2 L' B' U' (21f) 
*37. *B2 U L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' U2 B2 L' D R' F' D2 L F (20f) 
*38. *R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 B L' F2 R B D' U' B' R U2 (20f) 
*39. *L2 D2 R D2 L B2 R F2 L B2 L' B L' F U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F D' (21f) 
*40. *R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D U' F' R' U' R' D' F' R (21f) 
*41. *R' U2 R U2 B2 L U2 R B2 L2 U2 R' U' B' F U2 L' D F' L D' (21f) 
*42. *F2 R B2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 U L' R' B U' L R D U2 B F' (21f) 
*43. *R2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 R2 B2 D F2 L F' D2 L B' F2 D' (21f) 
*44. *U' L2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 D R2 B' U B' U L' U2 (21f) 
*45. *B2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R B2 R2 U B2 F R2 U' F' D' (20f) 
*46. *R2 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 F D2 L R2 D' B' F L F' D' R2 (21f) 
*47. *B2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 U L' R2 D' F2 L2 F L' B L2 F2 (18f) 
*48. *R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R U' F' R U R D L' B D' (21f) 
*49. *B2 R B2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F' D' B' D' F2 U' R B' L2 D2 F' (21f) 
*50. *B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 R D2 L2 F2 D B' L D B' U B2 L' U' R' F' (21f) 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 F' L R2 D' L R D2 F' D B L2 (21f) 
*2. *R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 B' L' F' U' L B' U' R D' (21f) 
*3. *U R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B' L U L D' R B' L2 U R (20f) 
*4. *D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F D' U2 B2 R2 D' F' L2 B2 L' (21f) 
*5. *D2 R B2 L' D2 L F2 R F2 L D' R F2 U B D L' U R B' R2 (21f) 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 D B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 L F U R' F D2 U R' (21f) 
*2. *U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 D2 R2 U B2 F U L' F2 R F' L2 F (21f) 
*3. *D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 R U2 L2 B U L' B F R' (21f) 
*4. *D2 L U2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 F R' U F2 R2 B2 U' F R' D' (20f) 
*5. *D2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 B R B2 D L2 R' D2 B R2 D2 L (21f) 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U' F' R' U2 B' U R' D2 L' B' (21f) 
*2. *R' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 D' B' D2 F2 L D' L' D' R2 U' F R2 (21f) 
*3. *L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B L B' F' D' U' B2 R' B F D2 (21f) 
*4. *F2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' F2 L2 B R2 D2 U' L B U2 (21f) 
*5. *F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L' D' L' B D' L F D' B2 (21f) 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 D' L' U R' F' L B2 L R2 U2 (21f) 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *U R2 D' R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R' U' B' D2 R F2 D B' D' F2 U2 R F D2 R'
*1. *U2 L2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' D2 U B D2 B D R U L D2 F2 (21f) 
*1. *D' U2 L Rw' R2 Uw2 L Rw B' D2 L R' B' Fw Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw D' B Fw' D Fw2 D F2 U B F' L Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw' L2 R' B' F2 Rw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *D2 L D R' D2 F' U' R U' B' D' L2 B U2 F D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2
*1. *B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U R' F R2 U B' D R D R' D (21f) 
*1. *B' Fw2 F' R' D Uw2 U' B Fw F2 D Uw L2 Rw' U' L' Rw' R' D2 U2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' U2 R B2 Fw2 F L2 D2 Uw2 U B' F' U' Fw2 L2 D2 F
*1. *Bw Fw' F D2 U2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' Fw D' L2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 R' D' U Bw' L2 Lw Rw' Uw2 U R Fw F Dw' Fw' Rw' R' F Rw2 R2 Uw' Bw2 Lw B' U' Rw' Bw' Fw Uw2 Fw L D' Lw2 Rw Bw2 U2 Fw' D2 Dw2 F D2 Dw Fw' Uw' L' R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Pyraminx*
*1. *l' r b u' L R' U L' U' R' B L B R' U R' L B U' L R B' R' U' B 
*2. *l' r' b u R' B R' L' R' L' R' B L' U' B' U L' U' R L' U L' R' L R' 
*3. *l b u' U' R' U L U B L U R' B' U' R L R B U' L' U' R U L R' 
*4. *l' r b' u L B' L' B' U' L R B' U L B L' B R' B R L' B' R' U' L 
*5. *l r' b R' U' B' L U' R U L B' U' R' L B' R L' U' L' U' L' R B' U 

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,2) (-2,-2) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (4,3) (5,4) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,3) (-4,2) (6,1) (5,0)
*2. *(0,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-2,2) (-2,0) (6,1) (-4,0) (0,5) (0,2) (4,2) (0,1) (4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4) 
*3. *(0,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (3,1) (6,3) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,2) (6,4) (6,2) (0,5) (0,4) (6,4) (0,4) 
*4. *(0,-4) (-5,4) (0,3) (-1,5) (0,1) (6,3) (6,0) (0,2) (-5,4) (6,0) (4,5) (4,1) (6,0) (4,5) (4,0) (5,3) 
*5. *(6,-1) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3) (6,5) (-2,5) (6,0) (-4,5) (-5,0) (6,3) (6,0) (0,4) (4,0) (6,2)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 4, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Henrik (Jun 4, 2008)

*4x4BLD:* _#1:_ *17:08.8*, _#2:_ DNF 13:31.6 (8:45) _#3:_ DNF 17:46.9 (11:30)
#1 I had a hard time memorizing the centers, and then the edges took a long time to memo too. Memo was 11:35 min
#2 I didn't see a whole cycle of 5 edges, and thats just stupid of me, because everything went so easy, but better luck tomorrow on the next one. 
#3 I look for all possible cycles and found them Im sure of. But when I was doing the corners then some S slices got moved and that messed up some edges and centers.  better luck next time 

*3x3BLD:* 1:41.09, 1:59.18, 2:28.81 => *1:41.09*
I got them all  and two of them sub-2 thats great too.

*Magic:* 1.07 (1.00) 1.00 (DNF) 1.11 => *1.06* sec avg
Still too slow.

*3x3MultiBLD:* 6/6 => *6 points* (37:52.9min) (memo about 25 min)
I finaly got this. Next week I can do 7 cubes.  The time was also really good for me. just over 6 min per cube. This is looking better and better for me

*2x2BLD:* 46.27 40.31 DNF (49.71) => *40.31* sec
#1 I was thinking too much during memo. #2 I was ready to memo and solve  #3 I did the wrong EG case in the end.

*3x3Feet:* 4:42.04, (3:51.09), 4:13.59, 4:08.06, (4:51.43) => *4:21.23*min avg
Nothing hard just have to get used to using you feet, it will come within a few weeks for me i guess.


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

*2x2:* 7.67 11.24 6.40 13.24 24.22 = 10.72
Wtf?! I usually average 6 seconds!! The 13.24 was 11.24, but it was +2.

*3x3:* 17.09 19.24 18.09 19.27 20.34 = 18.87
I suck at 3x3...

*4x4:* 1:52.62 1:26.71 1:40.13 1:14.62 1:14.82 = 1:27.23
Wow, I wonder what my SD is. 

*3x3oh:* 40.38 33.71 32.29 31.14 37.14 = 34.41
The middle was good, but the first and last were terrible.

*2-4relay:* 1:46.83
Nice.

*2x2bld:* 32.71 45.54 DNF(1:06) = 32.71
I tried freestyle corners on the last two scrambles.

*3x3bld:* 1:09.01 1:41.19 1:35.96 = 1:09.01
1:09 was lucky. (Two misoriented corners, two corners and one edge correct.) The last ones were just bad scrambles.

*4x4bld:* 11:41.85 DNF DNS
I like 4x4 bld, but it takes too long for me and I get bored, so I stopped.

*multibld:* 8/9 in 56:51.16 (41:20 memo)
Darn, I missed a twisted corner on the fourth cube, so I was off by two misoriented corners. The execution part was really slow because I was using two 4x4's (Don't have enough 3x3's ) and I didn't want to POP or accidently turn an inner slice and screw it all up. I will order five new 3x3 DIYs soon, so I don't have to use 4x4's.


----------



## Mohammad96 (Jun 4, 2008)

3x3x3 - 

1: 00:38.15 
2: 00:39.15 
3: 00:41.73
4: 00:48.78 
5: 00:34.07 

Average: 00:40.38 
Best: 00:34.07


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 4, 2008)

5x5 BLD: 
S1. DNF, wow that was hard to memo ...


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 4, 2008)

*2x2:* 15.90, (18.68), (13.52), 17.69, 17.71 = *16.70*

*3x3:* 37.40, 33.34, (28.93), (38.53), 36.46 = *34.93*

*Magic:* 2.13, (2.09), (3.56), 2.21, 2.75 = *2.55*

*Pyraminx:* 16.22, (26.18), 19.86, (13.52), 19.09 = *18.97*


----------



## Raffael (Jun 4, 2008)

2x2x2: 17.33 , (16.97) , 18.17 , 18.22 , (21.92) *=17.91* 
3x3x3: 31.92 , (36.03) , (30.14) , 33.06 , 31.89 *=32.29* 
4x4x4: (3:18.89) , 2:15.94 , 2:14.77 , (2:09.61) , 2:21.34 *=2:17.35*
5x5x5: (5:03.42) , 6:08.41 , 5:24.78 , 6.20:76 , (DNS) *=5:57.98* 
Magic: 2.23 , 2.14 , (1.81) , 2.13 , (2.70) *=2.17*
3x3x3 OH: (3:14.78) , 1:44.97 , 2:06.00 , (1:29.16) , 1:49.80 *=1:53.59*
2-3-4-Relay: *3:26.14* 
2-3-4-5-Relay *10:10.38* 
3x3x3 BLD: 1. DNF (7:26.78, was only off by two mis-permutated corners)
2. *11:50.80* 
3. DNF (14:40.70, dropped it during execution -> complete mess)


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 4, 2008)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: 58.08 P (57.06 O) 1:02.69 P (1:09.05 OP) 1:02.34 OP = 1:01.04


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 5, 2008)

5x5x5: 1:59.56, (2:07.53), 2:00.64, 1:47.53, (1:35.82)= 1:55.91 avg---- Well not as good as I would have wanted it and started out bad but managed to work it out at the end. I like the last two solves! 

2x2x2 BLD: 1st: 14.03 seconds --- I heard saw how fast dan did it and said how easy it was so i just wanted to try it lol. locked up at the end 

FMC: 44 moves and working on it...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2008)

alexc said:


> *4x4bld:* 11:41.85 DNF DNS
> I like 4x4 bld, but it takes too long for me and I get bored, so I stopped.


Well, you beat me on that first one (I got just a little under 13 on it because of bad memo), but I haven't tried the second or third ones yet. I think the boredom thing is the reason I've been so successful at 4x4x4 BLD - I seem to be the only one who never gets bored with it. (Well, maybe me and Chris Hardwick.) Tim got way ahead of me and then sort of stopped doing it. And several others (Lucas and Dan come immediately to mind) have gotten about as good as you and then lost interest. If you get bored with it now, maybe I can somehow manage to stay ahead of you! I don't see how anyone could get bored with it, though - for me it's 3x3x3 speed that makes me bored. I could do 4x4x4 BLD solves all day (and I have on several occasions ).



alexc said:


> *multibld:* 8/9 in 56:51.16 (41:20 memo)
> Darn, I missed a twisted corner on the fourth cube, so I was off by two misoriented corners. The execution part was really slow because I was using two 4x4's (Don't have enough 3x3's ) and I didn't want to POP or accidently turn an inner slice and screw it all up. I will order five new 3x3 DIYs soon, so I don't have to use 4x4's.



Wow, nice! So close! Pretty good time considering you're using the 4x4x4's - I would think that would slow me down terribly.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike its good to hear that enthusiasm about something besides 3x3 speed. I mean, I'd have to agree with you, I've never really gotten "bored." I've become busy, and other things have become more important, such as Starcraft ... XD ... and I've become discouraged.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 5, 2008)

dbeyer said:


> Mike its good to hear that enthusiasm about something besides 3x3 speed. I mean, I'd have to agree with you, I've never really gotten "bored." I've become busy, and other things have become more important, such as Starcraft ... XD ... and I've become discouraged.



I will attest to the fact that StarCraft is indeed more important than cubing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2008)

dbeyer said:


> Mike its good to hear that enthusiasm about something besides 3x3 speed. I mean, I'd have to agree with you, I've never really gotten "bored." I've become busy, and other things have become more important, such as Starcraft ... XD ... and I've become discouraged.



Hey... wtf. I don't care about 3x3 speed... like at all! I've gotten into sq-1 more recently too. Warcraft used to be pwnage, but my little brother got my cd-key banned....  (Warcraft III, not WoW... stupid MMORPGs).


----------



## alexc (Jun 5, 2008)

@Mike

I do really like 4x4 blind, it's just that I find it takes too long and I still DNF a lot. (I do agree that 3x3 speed is the stupidest thing in the world, btw.) One other reason I don't like 4x4 blind as much as 3x3 blind is because I use a journey method to memorize. It's too permanent. I find it difficult to do many attempts back to back. On 3x3 blind, I can do twelve or more attempts without confusing solves with each other. I just can't do that on 4x4 blind because a journey is too permanent. I was thinking about doing a story: they would be easier to keep separate from each other and would still be fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2008)

alexc said:


> I do really like 4x4 blind, it's just that I find it takes too long and I still DNF a lot. (I do agree that 3x3 speed is the stupidest thing in the world, btw.) One other reason I don't like 4x4 blind as much as 3x3 blind is because I use a journey method to memorize. It's too permanent. I find it difficult to do many attempts back to back. On 3x3 blind, I can do twelve or more attempts without confusing solves with each other. I just can't do that on 4x4 blind because a journey is too permanent. I was thinking about doing a story: they would be easier to keep separate from each other and would still be fast.



I think it's funny that you think 4x4x4 BLD takes too long, but you're averaging less than 12 minutes per attempt. It took me probably 8 months to get to that speed; I got hopelessly addicted to 4x4x4 BLD when it was still taking me over 30 minutes per solve. Now that it only takes me 12 minutes or less to solve one, the time required just seems so wonderfully short! 

Why is the journey being permanent a problem? Do you just reuse the same journey every time? I have 10 Roman Rooms now (which I constructed for multiBLD), and I can fit a 4x4x4 in a single room, so I can do 10 4x4x4 BLD solves before I have to reuse a room. So I have no problem doing bunches of 4x4x4's back-to-back; the week before Cincinnati I actually had one day where I did 6 successful 4x4x4 solves in a row with no breaks in between (other than scrambling time), and all of them were under 12 minutes! (But that was admittedly the only time I've ever done anything like that.)

I would think you would have a bunch of journeys, since you do multiBLD. Maybe you just have one really long journey? If so, you could just split it into multiple starting points along the way and use it that way. Or maybe you can't fit a 4x4x4 into a single multi journey? If that's the problem, just use 2 journeys per 4x4x4. If you use different locations, the permanence shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## alexc (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > I do really like 4x4 blind, it's just that I find it takes too long and I still DNF a lot. (I do agree that 3x3 speed is the stupidest thing in the world, btw.) One other reason I don't like 4x4 blind as much as 3x3 blind is because I use a journey method to memorize. It's too permanent. I find it difficult to do many attempts back to back. On 3x3 blind, I can do twelve or more attempts without confusing solves with each other. I just can't do that on 4x4 blind because a journey is too permanent. I was thinking about doing a story: they would be easier to keep separate from each other and would still be fast.
> ...



Yeah, I have only one really long journey for multi bld. I actually made a separate one for 4x4 bld, but I really can only use it once. I think I might try to squeeze a 4x4 into as few locations as possible on that journey, and then on the next solve just start where I left off.


----------



## Nghia (Jun 5, 2008)

Duong Tuan Nghia

3x3 BLD: 1:57.06; DNF (2:36.83); DNF (3:03.70) = 1:57.06

No time for other events


----------



## Jacco (Jun 5, 2008)

Jacco

*2x2*: (4.48), (9.94), 7.95, 7.44, 7.41 = *7.60*
Nice!

*3x3*: (20.42), 24.91, 23.64, (25.05), 24.05 = *24.20*
Bad.

*3x3 OH*: 47.72, (1:24.09), (45.52), 54.33, 49.47 = *50.51*
Decent, as I never train OH.

*4x4*: (1:26.91 P), 1:53.08 O, 1:33.86 OP, 1:31.30 P, (2:00.66 O) = *1:39.41*
Also decent, on the last solve I screwed up centers =)

*2x2+3x3+4x4*: *2:23.42 (OP)

3x3 BLD*: 2:39.38, DNF (4:07.22), DNF (2:51.44) = *2:39.38*
Time is ok, consitency is bad. Second one popped though.

*3x3 MBLD*: *3/3 17:23.58* (video)
Nice.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2008)

Dan Cohen

2x2: 5.55 6.66 4.88 6.15 6.44 = *6.04*
horrible...
3x3:14.00 15.46 14.65 16.15 15.69 = *15.26*
bad PLLs on all of them
4x4: 1:11.66 (OP) 1:10.90 (O) 1:08.08 (O) 1:04.94 52.16 = *1:07.97*
shoot me... At least the last solve was good
5x5: 1:56.52 1:29.81 1:51.81 2:08.97 1:29.75 = *1:46.04*
wow.......... Those were some of the worst / best times I've had in a month. A counting sub 1:30! Too bad it was ruined by mistakes on the last 2 edges.
3x3_OH: 25.38 27.72 30.27 20.18 25.47 = *26.19*
3x3_matching: 1:59.46 1:32.34 2:03.16 1:25.52 2:45.30 = *1:51.65*
Catching cross mistakes is really hard on this...
Magic: 1.25 1.30 1.22 1.96 1.28 = *1.27*
no warm-up... meh.
Master Magic: 3.08 4.00 5.18 2.97 2.83 = *3.35*
^^ same.
Clock: 12.80 13.31 12.08 15.94 11.03 = *12.73*
Megaminx: 1:43.52 2:06.63 2:18.77 2:27.66 2:28.86 = *2:17.68*
HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE.... worst times I've gotten in a month by 20s.
Pyraminx: 12.34 8.30 9.25 11.18 9.91 = *10.11*
Sq-1: 35.97 26.02 35.84 46.27 34.05 = *35.28*

234 Relay: 1:26.36
2345 Relay: 3:14.15

---BLD---
2x2: 13.68 37.4 DNF = 13.68
first was so ridiculously easy (not speed)
3x3: DNF DNF 1:32.30 = 1:32.30 
the DNFs were slow
4x4: DNF 10:46 DNS = 10:46
w00t. I found the first really hard. Short visual cycles for centers helps.

3x3 Multi: DNF (0/4) 
First time at 4. Was somewhat close on all cubes, but I spent over 6 minutes for execution because I was trying to recall stuff I forgot. I should've spent like 3 more minutes on memo instead.


----------



## niKo (Jun 5, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 19.46, (18.22), (26.11), 18.78, 25.11 == *21.12*

I was just randomly bad on 26.11, happens sometimes.

On 25.11 I came to the one OLL I forgot ages ago and was too lazy to relearn, and I did a bad alg to change it.

Overall, not a bad average of 5 for me.

-niKo


----------



## Karthik (Jun 6, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
3x3:* 16.84, 18.49, 16.81, 19.73, 20.39 = *18.36*


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 7, 2008)

2x2 times:
5:	00:28.39	x
4:	00:28.24	x
3:	00:17.76	x
2:	00:20.01	x

1:	00:16.63	x

Best: 00:16:63
Average: 00:23.60

Just switched to Guimond on 2x2 so yeah still trying to get use to all the algs.. any tips on memorizing them?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 7, 2008)

2x2x2:
5: 00:11.43 x 
4: 00:05.70 x 
3: 00:07.43 x 
2: 00:08.09 x 
1: 00:09.45 x 
avg. 8.32
YAY that was great!!! (but I bet my 3x3x3 will suffer.....)

3x3x3:
5: 00:26.90 x 
4: 00:30.82 x 
3: 00:26.04 x 
2: 00:31.25 x 
1: 00:23.42 x 
avg. 27.97
Maybe there wasn't a drop  so improvement in 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 without a 3x3x3 drop! on #5 I had the ONE PLL I didn't know... it was N.a.....so I did a Y then a U. 

2-3-4 relay:
3.49.80 / 229.80
HUGE improvement lol I liek teh almost sub 3 4x4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.19, 12.22, 9.15, 11.09, 12.68 = *10.83*
*3x3x3:* 25.84, 31.70, 22.84, 31.70, 32.19 = *29.75*
*4x4x4:* 1:55.67 (O), 1:49.84 (P), 1:50.11 (P), 2:04.79 (P), 2:00.20 (O) = *1:55.33*
*5x5x5:* 3:16.88, 3:00.81, 2:54.60, 3:03.67, 2:57.53 = *3:00.67*
Comment: Pretty good, but I need to get more consistent.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.78, 1:01.28, 57.40 = *36.78*
Comment: Easy scramble.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (1:52.25), DNF (2:47.16), 3:22.22 = *3:22.22*
Comment: Awful! The first two were both off by just 3 corners mispermuted. In both cases, I just permuted them wrong. So the first one was almost my second fastest solve ever.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:49.53 (7:15), 12:10.42 (7:08), 9:29.19 (3:53) = *9:29.19*
Comment: Finally got a good solve for one of these competitions! Nice scramble.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (26:25.62, 13:00), DNF (22:34.97, 10:20), 27:03.64 (13:34) = *27:03.64*
Comment: Went slow on the last one so I wouldn’t DNF them all. First one off by 4 x centers, second one just 2 centrals flipped (I had them memorized and forgot to do them – ugh).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 1:08:13.06* (39:00)
Comment: On the first cube, I had 3 edges wrong – I did two images at one location in the wrong order. This is the downside of putting 3 images at each location, which is what I do. Usually I can tell when order will be a problem and I can do something to make sure I don’t mess it up, but this time I just didn’t realize it was going to be a problem. It seems like I usually make these mistakes most often on the first cube. On the eighth cube, I forgot to flip two edges at the end.  But I’m really happy with the time – this was less than 7 minutes per cube!
*3x3x3 OH:* 37.03, 44.77, 49.47, 55.97, 51.46 = *48.57*
Comment: I think these were just lucky scrambles; this was way faster than I usually do.
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:19.50, 2:39.88, 2:28.86, 2:18.52, 2:17.41 = *2:22.29*
Comment: Pretty good solves for me.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:57.66, 3:17.96, 2:33.78, 2:56.72, 2:37.19 = *2:42.56*
Comment: On the second one I had a piece flipped in the cross, and it was really hard to find that mistake at the end.
*2-4 relay:* *22:25.25* (11:45)
Comment: It seemed fast, but it wasn’t. I’m not sure why.
*2-5 relay:* *59:08.47* (34:35)
Comment: Finally under an hour! I can’t believe I got both relays right again this week! Still a little more than double Rafal's best time, though. But then, he's the world record 3x3x3 BLD solver, so maybe I should cut myself some slack.  Congrats again, Rafal!
*Magic:* 2.55, 11.47, 2.58, 3.25, 3.03 = *2.95*
*Master Magic:* 4.77, 6.02, 5.59, 4.46, 5.06 = *5.14*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx:* 3:20.03, 3:24.05, 3:18.44, 4:02.77, 3:34.90 = *3:26.33*
*Pyraminx:* 24.28, 22.00, 19.94, 20.44, 20.08 = *20.84*
*Square-1:* 1:45.38, 1:25.22, 1:29.00 (P), 1:40.91, 1:58.61 (P) = *1:38.43*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
D2 B’ L D2 U F2 B2 L U’ B2 U L F2 L’ B L F2 L’ B L’ B L B’ L’ D L B L’ B’ D’ B2 D L U’ L’ D’ L U L’
2x2x2: D2 B’ L D2 U F2
2x cross: B2 L U’ B2 U . L’
3rd pair: L B2 L’ B L B’ L’
edges: D L B L’ B’ D’ B2
3 corners: D L U’ L’ D’ L U L’
insert at .: L F2 L’ B L F2 L’ B’
L’ L cancels after 2x cross, then B’ B2 becomes B at ..
Well, this was better than last week, anyway.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 8, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan

*3x3:* 28.05, 28.28, 25.16, 26.46, 24.43 = 26.56
Comment: VERY Good! VERY consistent! SD = 1.45

*2x2:* 16.22, 20.05, 10.53, 13.28, 12.49 = 14.00
Comment: Horrible, 2nd solve I dropped the cube


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job on the feet Mr Hughey!! Go for sub2!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 8, 2008)

wow mike your getting a lot better at all BLD things and almost even sub 9 4x4 BLD. really good!


----------



## RafaelChan (Jun 9, 2008)

3x3 = 30.08 , 30.45, 29.47, (28.86), (31.45) = 30.06


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 9, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan
5:	00:26.20	x
4:	00:25.29	x
3:	00:21.73	x
2:	00:28.59	x
1:	00:24.61	x
Avg. 5: 00:25.28 3 of 5: 00:25.37
Horrible! No warm-ups.
All the solves were incredibly easy. I just wasn't prepared. Also, I'm supposed to be working right now, so I couldn't focus. The last solve was so easy and I ruined it. Could have been about 20 if I focus. The 21 was a PLL skip, should have been about 17. Average could have easily been a 21-22. This sucks.


----------



## pjk (Jun 9, 2008)

Patrick Kelly:
*3x3:* (30.64) 27.39 30.03 (26.03) 26.77 = 28.06
All done with Roux. I think Roux has improved my Fridrich times, I can now do 15.xx and under avg pretty easily now.
*4x4:* (1:21.84 OP) (1:06.14) 1:16.55 P 1:12.02 1:19.69 OP = 1:16.09
Pretty bad. I had redux on all at or below 40 seconds, my 3x3 stage sucks. No warmups, first solves of the day.
*3x3 OH:* 34.16 31.03 (34.88) (30.64) 33.25 = 32.81
Not bad for not solving it OH in about a week. My F2L is consistently under 19 seconds, and I use 3/4 LLL.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 11, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 7.51
(4.15), 8.66, 6.09, (10.12), 7.77
Not bad...not good...

*3x3x3* = 16.56
(13.99), (20.13), 14.86, 18.01, 16.82
Bleh! wtf?!

*4x4x4* = 1:19.56
1:29.01, (1:31.75), 1:12.18, (1:05.00), 1:17.49+
Bad, bad...2 high times...3 good ones...

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNS yet, DNF(10:28), DNS yet
Couldn't remember if I had already done the first, so I did the 2nd one yesterday...

*2-3-4*
2:16.84
terrible...my 4x4 was like 1:50

*2-3-4-5*
4:59.80
Horrible...messed up at last 2 groups on the 5, so it was like 3:20


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 22.33 20.84 17.55 23.03 18.83 => 20.67
Grrr.

*3x3x3_OH:* 39.09 30.86 39.42 28.47 30.52 => 33.49
Bipolar disorder? Good times!!

*3x3x3_feet:* 3:06.28 1:55.42 1:11.00 1:57.28 1:55.81 => 1:56.17
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WAY!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!! Oh yea!!! (PLL skip, btw  ) YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

*4x4x4:* 1:56.66 1:54.45 1:42.61 1:31.91 1:49.06 => 1:48.71
Bad. First two double parity. Third and last OLL parity. Stinky!!!

*5x5x5:* 3:09.28 2:51.61 3:02.67 2:47.92 3:55.08 => 3:01.19
Pretty good. Yay for clean a clean cube!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 11, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (19.32) 15.74 15.76 17.57 (13.41) = 16.36
3x3x3_bld: 1:15.76 2:29.02 1:39.84
4x4x4_bld: 7:46.00 7:07.95 DNF

too tired for 5x5x5 BLD this week. Tried to go very fast on the 3rd 4x4x4 BLD solve and was off by a setup turn somewhere in the middle.

--edit--
I probably should be sleeping instead but I figured I would try 5x5x5 BLD anyway. Gotta stop being lazy.

5x5x5_bld: DNF 23:55.78 17:13.62
comment: Definitely not my best week - stupid career.... getting in the way of my cubing ;-) Rafal, you're just too fast! I think the only way I might catch up to your consistent fast times is to complete and learn my 1 syllable verb-object list for the 3x3x3 pieces. I've been too lazy to complete the list up until now, but you're really motivating me to get off my lazy butt and work harder ;-) Gotta get back to learning BH algs too :-S Dang I hate working for a living, it fricking sucks. :-(
--edit--

Chris


----------



## rafal (Jun 11, 2008)

Chris: Don’t say you are lazy. I memorize and solve bigcubes just as I did on my first attempts last year. I haven’t learned anything since. I simply make few attempts a week and that’s it. Now I think I will be spending more time on it, because my accuracy is hopeless… 

Mike: Nice job on your relay! I would have tried it, but my 4x4 cube had totally broken. Now I need a new one…


----------



## Jude (Jun 11, 2008)

*Chukk*

*3x3x3 FMC*
Never tried this before but I thought I'd have a go with just Fridrich method, and got *43* moves. 

X-cross (and setting up first pair to be easy): R F2 R' B2 U B' L' F2 (8)
2nd pair: U R' U' R (4)
3rd pair: U2 L U2 L' (4)
4th pair: U2 F' U F U' F' U F (8)
OLL: B' R' U' R y R U' R' U2 R (9)
PLL: U' y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10)

It's ok I guess, especially for a first ever try and no real FMC method...

*2x2x2*
(4.62), 14.52, 9.08, 10.22, (16.39) = *11.27*First one was LL skip  I suck at 2x2x2

*3x3x3*
27.72, (31.95), 28.77, (27.56), 29.92 = *28.8* Only 4 seconds slower than my PB, so not bad.

*4x4x4* 
(2.08.61 (P)) , (3.00.77 (OP)), 2.25.88 (O), 2.16.38, 2.23.36 (O) = *2.21.87 *- New PB average of 5 

*2x2x2 BLD*
27.20 DNF DNF = *27.20*. Excellent! Especially for Old pochmann method.

*3x3x3 OH*
1:10.73, 1:07.05. (55.52), 1:00.45, (1:17.17) = *1.06.08*- New PB, and it's not bad seeing as I've only ever done about 50 OH solves ever!

*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*
*3.16.08 *- Good I guess, as if you add my 3 PB averages for 2x2x2-4x4x4 it's only 4 seconds faster than this time.


Maybe will add 3x3x3 BLD if I can be bothered to do them


----------



## Makhieval (Jun 11, 2008)

Vincent Carrier

*3x3x3 FMC :* 
D2 B' L' x2 R U' R' U' R U' R D L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 d' L2 D (37HTM)

Method : Domino reduction 
Comments : I'm really proud of this solve 'cause this is my first FMC using this method. Hopefully, this contest is not in QTM. 

1-2 : <UDLRF2B2> reduction
3-10 : <UDL2R2F2B2> reduction
11-18 : 2*2 edge cycle insertion
19-37 : Domino-like solve

Sadly, it took me more than 1hour.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

*2x2x2*: = 9.33 10.02 6.31 9.90 10.65 = *9.75*
*3x3x3*: = 24.15 30.91 28.69 27.56 21.71 = *26.80*
*4x4x4*: = 1:47.31 (OP) DNF (OP) 1:39.22 (O) 1:22.05 (O) 1:44.38 (OP) = *1:43.64*
*5x5x5*: = 2:34.53 2:55.09 2:50.27 2:36.68 2:27.05 = *2:40.49*
*2x2x2_bf*: = 57.43 1:17.41 1:40.28 = *57.43*
*3x3x3_bf*: = 4:21.66 DNF DNF = *4:21.66*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 46.28 1:04.78 46.77 42.41 53.80 = *48.95*
*3x3x3_match*: = 1:38.97 2:02.40 1:32.93 1:31.90 1:52.91 = *1:41.60*
*234-Relay*: *2:22.96* (P)
*2345-Relay*: *5:05.34 *(P)
*MegaMinx*: = 3:29.72 3:28.59 3:18.34 4:17.02 4:07.59 = *3:41.97*
*Square-1*: = 1:32.55 1:00.90 1:24.00 (P) 1:50.28 (P) 1:16.25 (P) = *1:24.27*




Makhieval said:


> Vincent Carrier
> 
> *3x3x3 FMC :*
> D2 B' L' x2 R U' R' U' R U' R D L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 d' L2 D (37HTM)
> ...


Very original solve, and short too. But there is a 1 hour time limit (I hate it too), so I will have to put DNF for the result. If you happen to have a solution that you found within the hour you could post it and I will accept that one.



Chukk said:


> *3x3x3 FMC*
> Never tried this before but I thought I'd have a go with just Fridrich method, and got *43* moves.
> 
> X-cross (and setting up first pair to be easy): R F2 R' B2 U B' L' F2 (8)
> ...


You should try playing with the pairs a bit more. On my first try I got this variation to save 3 moves for the OLL (the rest of the solve is the same):
X-cross (and setting up first pair to be easy): R F2 R' B2 U B' L' F2 (8)
2nd pair: U R' U' R (4)
3rd pair: *U* L *U'* L' (4)
4th pair: U2 F' U F *U2* F' *U2* F (8)
OLL: *R' F' U' F U R* (*6*)
PLL: U' *y2* l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10)
Also, try doing the PLL (corner-3-cycle insertion) during the solve to save even more moves (8 moves instead of 9 and probably 2 more moves will cancel so that would save 3 more moves)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, Arnaud! Nice to have you posting these again - thanks for doing it.

And great BLD solve this week! You were actually really close to me this week!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been posting some before, and I will post all the others tonight.

I really don't understand what happened with the blind solves. Normally I get between 5:00 and 6:00, but this time I got 4:2x twice (1 was a DNF, but only by a 3-cycle). The only thing I changed was the cube (traded it in Poland) which is impossible to pop and my memo for the first 5 edges (memorize it as a price-tag like 142.95 for edges UF-UL-UR-DF-FL).

All of these times were done after I got home from Polish Open when I was pretty exhausted, so I really don't understand why I was so accurate and fast compared to normal. But saying that I was almost at your level....just sounds horribly wrong to me

If you are interested in more results, you should check out my post in the Polish Open about the FMC-challenge. I took a chance and decided to go for WR or bust. Too bad it was bust (again), but that F2L was one of my best ever on a ridiculously hard scramble. Just a little bit of luck on the LL would have been enough for WR.


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 12, 2008)

2: 3.36 DNF 3.31 4.24 4.91 = 4.17 nice (clock didn't start for the second one)

3: 14.25 16.06 12.13 13.59 16.39 =14.64 nice

4: 1:04.47 1:07.25 O 1::04.38 O 1:14.39 OP 1:19.17 OP = 1:08.70 stupid parities

5: 1:58.55 2:15.48 2:04.39 2:00.39 1:56.34 = 2:01.11 omg awesome


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 5: 1:58.55 2:15.48 2:04.39 2:00.39 1:56.34 = 2:01.11 omg awesome



I think we know who is going to be in first place in the 5x5x5 qualification round of the US Open. 

I wish you could get to another competition first and prequalify, so you wouldn't be taking a valuable space.


----------

